
Apple shows us how to compete with Microsoft - terpua
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10132368-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
nuclear_eclipse
Except why the hell would Dell buy Red Hat when it already has a working
partnership with Canonical to develop and distribute computers pre-installed
with Ubuntu Linux? Dell doesn't _need_ to buy a giant Linux vendor to have a
well-designed Linux computer package; they already have that without buying
anyone at all.

------
chops
All this does is show how antitrust (and the fear of antitrust legislation,
which has no objective criteria for prosecution) cripples a company's ability
to fully compete. Instead, the (market-wise) leader was forced to prop up it's
competitor by virtue of the fact that they were unable to compete.

Yes, Apple makes good products now and can compete on it's own terms, but it
floundering when it accepted money from Microsoft.

This isn't a good example of how to compete with your competitors at all,
unless by compete, you mean "get money from them and constantly poke sticks at
them, while they have no real recourse for fear of getting prosecuted."

------
Retric
My favorite bill gates quite from years ago was something like: "on average we
make more money on each Apple computer sold than Apple does." MS wants to
protect Windows but they are not willing to let someone else create a dominate
office sweet for a popular platform.

PS: IMO Red Hat has little to offer Apple over OS X.

------
dotcoma
good point. and, yes, what a move that would be on the part of Dell!

